

You need math to be a good programmer, and that’s a good thing - mtabini
http://blog.tabini.ca/2012/11/you-need-math-to-be-a-good-programmer-and-thats-a-good-thing/

======
sonabinu
Nicely written ... Getting the mathematical logic is the key ... I wish
teaching concentrated on explaining the patterns.

